

Ask HN: Tech industry in France for SysAdmins/DevOps - pitch

Hi all,
I'm looking for info on the tech industry in France at the moment and how vibrant it is. I'm currently a site reliability engineer for quite a large internet based company. The thing is my partner and I would like to move to France - she's French. Aside from getting my language skills up to scratch I don't know anything of the tech industry job wise over there. Getting a company transfer is not an option as we have no tech bases over there. My skills involve sysadmin linux/unix, automation etc. Any Francophones could provide some info to help?<p>Many thanks
======
ldng
A few hints, top of my head :

<http://parisdevops.fr/communaute.html>

<http://www.ovh.com/>

<http://www.nerim.fr/>

<http://www.valtech.fr/>

There are some Openstack jobs

~~~
pitch
Thanks! I'll take a look through those links.

------
pt3530
Not based in France but my understanding is that HP has a large datacenter in
the Lyon area.

